# Der erste Köder des Vertrauens



## Joeyhh (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Das erste Mal Spinnfischen war ich mit einem kleinen Mepps Spinner mit bescheidenem Erfolg. Der kleine Köder war an meiner Rute kaum auszuwerfen und flügte knapp unter der Oberfläche quasi unter der Rutenspitze durch das Wasser, alles in allem wirkte das auf mich damals wenig vertrauenserweckend - die Erfahrung, dass das Wasser auch gerne mal unter der Rutenspitze explodiert habe ich erste etwas später machen dürfen.

Dann kam der Big S. Als ich den Wobbler das erste Mal montiert hatte und durch das Wasser laufen liess, vermittelte mir dieses "wobbelnde" Gefühl, das sich über die damals monofile Schnur und die Rutenspitze in meine Hand übertug sofort Vertrauen in den Köder. Etwas, dass sich so schwingend, zuckelnd und irgendwie hüpfend durch das Wasser bewegte musste einfach funktionieren; die Rückmeldung über die Angelschnur versicherte mir, das du unten jemand ernsthaft und gut für mich arbeitete und tatsächlich: Nicht viel später fühlte ich das erste Mal den Biss eines Hechtes in den Händen (mit seinen vielleicht 60cm wirkte dieser Fisch damals riesengroß) - eine Erfahrung die mich bis heute nicht losgelassen hat und ein tiefes Vertrauen in alles was "wobbelt" in mir  verankert hat. Alle anderen Spinnköder, ob Gummifische oder Jerks etc. haben es schwer. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie nicht schlechter fangen als Wobbler und ich benutze sie, aber immer wenn es geht kommt etwas mit einer (wenn auch noch so kleinen) Tauchaufel ans Band.

Wie ist der Einfluss eurer ersten Erfolgserlebnisse auf die heute genutzte Ausrüstung?

gruß, 
johann


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2021)

Da ist man doch ( leider ) stark geprägt von seinen Erfolgen, bei mir ist es alles was sich dreht im Wasser und silberne Spinnerblätter hat. Von vielen Spinnern habe ich auch die Modelle mit bunten Spinnerblättern, egal ob rot, schwarz, kupfer, getupft, bunt, mit Reflexen und auch ohne, usw. Aber meine Fänge geschehen meistens auf dem normalen silbernen, ohne Reflexfolie, auch schon mal stark verkratzt. Hauptsache die Haken sind scharf. Alles andere funktioniert auch, egal ob Gummi, Wobbler, Blinker, Jerk. aber wenn man mich mit nur einem Köder losschicken würde, wäre es immer ein silberner Spinner in Groß.


----------



## Dübel (7. Juni 2021)

Es muss ungefähr 1987 gewesen sein. In irgendeinem Angelbuch hatte ich gelesen, dass dunkle Köder bei trübem Wasser erfolgversprechender sind als hell glänzende. Die Regnitz in Bamberg war in den 80ern immer entweder trüb oder, wenn es geregnet hatte, sehr sehr trüb.
Vom Taschengeld konnte ich mir einen schwarzen Mepps-Spinner mit gelben Punkten leisten. Der dritte oder vierte Wurf mit diesem wunderbaren Köder brachte mir meinen erst Hecht. 
Ich versuche heute noch regelmäßig, an exakt der gleichen Stelle einen Hecht zu fangen. Bisher ist mir das nicht gelungen. Den Spinner von damals habe ich leider nicht mehr. Es ist wohl an  der Zeit, mir wieder einen solchen zu besorgen.


----------



## Michael.S (7. Juni 2021)

Effzett Blinker in allen größen und Farben , die fangen immer , ich würde mir noch einen Effzett um 2 cm wünschen fürs Barschangeln


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Effzett Blinker in allen größen und Farben , die fangen immer , ich würde mir noch einen Effzett um 2 cm wünschen fürs Barschangeln


Wenn du den 6 gr Twin-Blinker teilst und nur ein Blatt davon nimmst, hast du einen 3 gr. Effzet, klappt hervorragend auf Barsch, geht auch als Spoon.


----------



## jkc (7. Juni 2021)

Joeyhh schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie ist der Einfluss eurer ersten Erfolgserlebnisse auf die heute genutzte Ausrüstung?


Moin, bei mir ist praktisch nur die Vorliebe zu zweiteilingen Wobblern geblieben. Meinen ersten 80+ Hecht fing ich auf einen 6er Veltic Spinner, erfolgreichster Köder war danach dann ein Konger Gnom in 38g, ein Blinker in klassischer Effzettform. Beide Ködertypen fische ich heute praktisch gar nicht mehr oder nur sehr, sehr, sehr selten. Inzwischen habe ich unzählige Ködertypen meist einen längeren Zeitraum intensiv gefischt, mit jedem weiteren Fisch erweitert sich der Erfahrungsschatz und es bilden sich neue Vorlieben aus, teils weil man Vorteile und Nachteile der einzelnen Typen erkennt und gegeneinander abwägt, teils weil man einfach Bock drauf hat.
Dazu haben sich die Bedingungen an meinem Hausgewässer in den 22 Jahren in denen ich jetzt dort angel massiv verändert. Verhältnismäßig schwere Blinker sind da z.B. inzwischen über weite Strecken annähernd unbrauchbar weil sie nur durchs Kraut pflügen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. Juni 2021)

Mein Lieblingsköder, der beste, tollste und der immer fängt  ist nen 1er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten 
Hab hier leider "nur" Forellengewässer vor der Tür und damit geht man halt nie als Schneider nach Hause.


----------



## Joeyhh (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo und danke für die vielen Antworten  !

meine Köder des Vertrauens sind heute  der Salmo Perch, den es als Normalläufer mit 2 Meter bis  4 Meter (geschleppt) und als Shallow runner gibt und der Hybrida B1, der ebenfalls in zwei Varianten 1. als Flachläufer und 2. mit ca. 3 Meter Tauchtiefe gibt.

Wenn ich tief schleppe kann ich Blei vorschalten und alle Tiefen abdecken.
An guten Tagen nutze ich auch Spinner, Jerks und Gummi (letztere natürlich beim Jiggen auf Zander) aber an schwierigen Tagen vertraue ich meistens auf Varianten dieser Köder und irgendwann klappt es dann meistens (hätte es natürlich mit einem anderen Köder auch...).






Beide sind geräuscharm, was ich derzeitig besser finde als Köder mit Geräusch wie es der Big S auch hat.
Das schöne an Lieblingsködern ist ja auch, dass man alles andere auch hat, es aber fast nie nachkaufen muss, weil man es so gut wie nie nutzt  ...

lg, johann


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte auch erste Kunstködererfahrung mit dem Big S bzw. dem Mid S - oder wie hiess der kleinere...? Mich störte an dem Ding schon damals als absoluter Neuling, dass der so wenig aussah wie ein ein echter Fisch, eher wie ein stark gedrungenes Schnabeltier! Ausserdem machten die Kugeln einen Heidenlärm unter Wasser, zu viel wie ich fand. Gefangen habe ich auch tatsächlich nie etwas damit.


----------



## Joeyhh (7. Juni 2021)

@Waidbrunner: Alles eine Frage des Vertrauens ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. Juni 2021)

Ein Köder, der mich seit meinen ersten Erfolgen begleitet, ist der Blue Fox Vibrax-Spinner. Mit #2 und 3 war ich als Jungangler immer an den dänischen Auen unterwegs. Und auch am Forellensee. Ich habe sogar noch Köder aus den frühen Jahren


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich mir aber meine kleine Box anschaue, wo früher alles drin Platz hatte und heute dagegen, .
Der Big S reichte für die große Hechtmama und heute schlürt



man sowas ans Wasser, soll das gleiche fangen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Juni 2021)

Bei Barschen heute wie früher...........................allerbester Köder ist aber, Fahrrad-Ventilgummi,
andere Angler haben mich sehr oft gefragt, man was hast du da  bloß dran ? Die Barsche fahren da voll
drauf ab,......in allen Größen.


----------



## Dübel (7. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bei Barschen heute wie früher...........................allerbester Köder ist aber, Fahrrad-Ventilgummi,
> andere Angler haben mich sehr oft gefragt, man was hast du da  bloß dran ? Die Barsche fahren da voll
> drauf ab,in allen Größen.



Schaut ja sehr sehr interessant aus! 
Verrätst du uns ein bisschen mehr dazu? Wie fischst du die? Ich seh mich schon diese kleinen Gummischläuche schon mit der Fliegenrute rumschleudern.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an so Makrelen- oder Heringsmontagen. 
Perfekt Fischbrutimitate!


----------



## Peter117 (7. Juni 2021)

Mein erster Hecht ging 1979 auf einen silbernen Mepps 4 - danach wurden Spinner in allen Variationen gefischt.
Jahrelang habe ich meine Meppse mit DAM Fluofarben bemalt. Am liebsten war mir halb Fluo-Orange und halb Fluo-Gelb und - ganz wichtig - diagonal bemalt. 
Viel später gab es dann ähnliche Farben auch von Mepps, aber nie gemixt.
Einen meiner ersten Meterhechte habe ich dann auf einen 16 g Effzett gefangen - natürlich mit Fluo-Orange bemalt.
Das war lange Zeit das nonplusultra.
Und diese Köder mussten immer natürlich immer zum Gewässergrund - da wo die Fische sich aufhalten.
Es war auch normal, dass wir zwischen Juni und September keine Hechte gefangen haben.
Anfang der 80er Jahre habe ich einen meiner ersten Rapalas bekommen - ein 18 cm langen Giganten. 
Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass Hechte auf so große Köder beißen.

Heute habe ich praktisch keine Metallköder mehr und auf Hecht fische ich kaum tiefer als 1 m - selbst im Winter (immer noch derselbe See).
Die Ködergröße kaum unter 20 cm und seit einigen wenigen Jahren sehr viel die ungeliebten 23er Gummifische ("das geht bei uns im See nicht...").

Meine heutige Angelei hat also so gar nix mehr mit den Anfängen zu tun...


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Perfekt Fischbrutimitate!


Wenn du die in farbig haben willst, dann schau mal unter Posengummis nach. Bei Askari zum Beispiel, gibt es dann in verschiedenen Farben und Größen, du must nur nach den langen, noch nicht geschnittenen Gummi schauen. Rot oder Orange geht gut als Mückenlarve.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Juni 2021)

..


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Juni 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Schaut ja sehr sehr interessant aus!
> Verrätst du uns ein bisschen mehr dazu? Wie fischst du die? Ich seh mich schon diese kleinen Gummischläuche schon mit der Fliegenrute rumschleudern.
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an so Makrelen- oder Heringsmontagen.
> Perfekt Fischbrutimitate!


[/HEADING][/HEADING][/HEADING]
[HEADING=3][HEADING=3][HEADING=3]Esox 1960​Well-Known Member​
Vor 4 Minuten
Neu
Lesezeichen hinzufügen
#17
Der angemalte 4 er Mepps macht den Verfolger und die Gummis sind die Beute .
Die guten Barsche beißen auch oft auf den Mepps 4 (Futterneid) , aber ich habe auch
schon öfter Barsche,bis 42 cm. auf die kleinen Gummis gefangen. Am Gr. Plöner See (da sind 3 Beifänger erlaubt )
war das unglaublich fängig. Einfach auswerfen und in unterschiedlichen Tiefen langsam
und  ab und zu mal,etwas zügiger einholen. Dann merkt man oft sehr schnell,,auf was für ein Tempo.
die Barsche an dem Tag, gerade stehen. Ich habe es dann auch in einem Vereins- Gewässer mit dieser
Zusammenstellung versucht und auch da, haben die Barsche, sehr gut darauf gebissen.

Egal,wie dicht Du bist,GOETHE war Dichter.
ZitatZitieren
Melden


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Am Gr. Plöner See (da sind 2 Beifänger erlaubt )
> war das unglaublich fängig.


@Esox1960 Haben die das am Gr. Plöner geändert, früher war das ein Barschpilker mit drei Beihaken oder eine Hegene mit 4 Haken?


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Esox1960 Haben die das am Gr. Plöner geändert, früher war das ein Barschpilker mit drei Beihaken oder eine Hegene mit 4 Haken?


Ja  hast Recht, das ist so wie du geschrieben hast, aber wir haben immer nur max. zwei
Beifänger benutzt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Juni 2021)

Danke, ich hätte sonst meine Vorfächer geändert.


----------



## Waidbruder (8. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bei Barschen heute wie früher...........................allerbester Köder ist aber, Fahrrad-Ventilgummi,
> andere Angler haben mich sehr oft gefragt, man was hast du da  bloß dran ? Die Barsche fahren da voll
> drauf ab,......in allen Größen.


Ja klar Twister, wohl die ersten Gummiköder mit Aktion. Habe ich Anfang der 80er das erste Mal gesehen, von DAM. Fast zeitgleich kam ein Schaufelschwanzfisch auf den Markt, der hiess glaube ich "sassy shad"?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Juni 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ja klar Twister, wohl die ersten Gummiköder mit Aktion. Habe ich Anfang der 80er das erste Mal gesehen, von DAM. Fast zeitgleich kam ein Schaufelschwanzfisch auf den Markt, der hiess glaube ich "sassy shad"?


Ich erinnere mich noch einen Angelladen in Bremen, da hingen die ersten Twister, in Gelb und schon aufgezogen, an einer Pappe. Puh, das ist schon lange her


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Juni 2021)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ja klar Twister, wohl die ersten Gummiköder mit Aktion. Habe ich Anfang der 80er das erste Mal gesehen, von DAM. Fast zeitgleich kam ein Schaufelschwanzfisch auf den Markt, der hiess glaube ich "sassy shad"?


Gelber Twister roter Kopf, darauf hatte ich damals meinen allerersten Zanderbiss .Das war an einem Baggersee in Güster.
Rute war eine grüne 2,70 M lange DAM Allround Teleskoprute mit 10-30 g.  WG .und butterweich.
Der Zander kam bis zur Oberfläche mit,gesehen hatte ich ihn und ging dann natürlich ab. Man ,man,
man, wenn man da heute so drüber nachdenkt.
Die Rute habe ich sogar noch irgendwo rumstehen,da habe ich sogar noch zwei von.


----------



## Peter117 (8. Juni 2021)

Jo, kenn' ich - ich hab' mir damals extra die Hardy Zander mit eingeklebter Spitze gekauft.
Was für ein Lämmerschwanz...
Aber geliebt hab' ich sie trotzdem...


----------



## Waidbruder (9. Juni 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Jo, kenn' ich - ich hab' mir damals extra die Hardy Zander mit eingeklebter Spitze gekauft.
> Was für ein Lämmerschwanz...
> Aber geliebt hab' ich sie trotzdem...


War das nicht früher so, dass die Zanderruten idealerweise weich sein sollten? Statt bretthart wie heute!? Vielleicht lags daran, dass damals viel mehr mit Naturköder und fein auf Zander gefischt wurde?? Ich habe mir damals eine Sportex Zander Rute gekauft, so weich und parabolisch, die würde ich heute nur für das leichte Forellen und Barschangeln nehmen.


----------



## Peter117 (9. Juni 2021)

Waidbruder das stimmt - so ändern sich die Zeiten. Die Sportex Zander kenne ich jetzt nicht - ich hatte die 2401 von Sportex. Für Zander hatte mir im Anschluss an die Hardy die Shimano Diaflash Zander geholt. Die war schon ne ganze Ecke härter. Habe ich aber auch schon lange nicht mehr - der Blank war ja so papierdünn, die ist mir bestimmt 3 mal gebrochen und dann war ich's leid. Aber so bretthart, wie die Stöcker heute so sind, mag ich das auch nicht. Da lob ich mir meine alten CPT-Spinnruten - schön parabolisch und trotzdem recht schnell...


----------



## ragbar (10. Juni 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Und diese Köder mussten immer natürlich immer zum Gewässergrund - da wo die Fische sich aufhalten.
> Es war auch normal, dass wir zwischen Juni und September keine Hechte gefangen haben.


In dieser Hinsicht hatte meine ganz ähnliche Anschauung mal einen gehörigen Riss bekommen, als mir ein Angelladenbesitzer an einer Sauerlandtalsperre mal von Riesenhechtfängen auf den Rapala-Original,auch noch geworfen  vom Ufer, in der kalten Jahreszeit, berichtete.
War zwar nicht Juni bis September, aber auch im Winter mußten sich alle Fische am Grund aufhalten,so meine Logik.
Hatte mal irgendwo in einer Köderwerbung,glaube war für einen Manns 30+,gelesen: "Denn Sie wissen ja,die Großen sind ganz unten".


----------



## ragbar (10. Juni 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> meine alten CPT-Spinnruten


steht so auch auf meinen engl. Carbon-Kevlar-Stöckern und stimmt bezüglich der Aktion sowas von überhaupt nicht.


----------

